
Ask HN: I can travel to Europe for a few days. Where should I go? - rayalez
Hi! I have a surprise opportunity to spend a few days in Europe this autumn. I&#x27;ve never had plans to travel there, so I&#x27;m not really sure where to go and what to do there.<p>I&#x27;m curious about London, but that&#x27;s about it.<p>Do you guys have any advice? Where would you go? What would you do?
======
adam419
In additon to other comments, Prague and Budapest are awesome too. There's
even a bit of a tech scene in each.

------
melling
London, Paris, Rome, Munich, Avignon, Venice, Madrid, Barcelona, Amsterdam,
Bruges, Seville, Lisbon. All were fun.

~~~
rayalez
Thanks!

Are there some specific places/events/conferences you could recommend to
visit? (I'm interested in technology, programming, startups, and I'd like to
practice my English.)

~~~
mtmail
Why would you go to a tech conference?

If that fits your travel dates: The Oktoberfest in Munich is Sept/15th -
Oct/4th this year (despite the name it always ends beginning of October).

